
Neural network will enable successive Alexa queries without repeating “Alexa” - georgecarlyle76
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/60438cf4-f163-4a26-995c-b855dd9cc419/alexa-do-i-need-to-use-your-wake-word-how-about-now
======
api
In other words it's always listening.

The goal is clearly to get a listening device in every home to harvest ambient
conversation for marketing purposes. At first we were told the device does not
actually pay attention unless you say "Alexa." Now you don't have to say
Alexa. How long before the whole charade is dropped?

